# Charge door and charging question.



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Good morning everyone and thanks to who will spend 3 minutes, or more☺, to answer to a couple question.
I bought a Tesla Model S 70D 2016 circa 3 weeks ago, so far after every charge a message on Tesla app says the after all charges I increase the KWh of about 72kwh/hr, what does it means??
I notice a strange issues. Every morning I find the charging’s door open without touching anything, does it happen to someone of you??
Thanks for the answer.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Please share a screenshot of what you're seeing on the app.

As for the charging door being open, perhaps you are accidentally opening it in the app?


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

It is this one, in Italian, which basically says: 36Kwh has been add to your last recharge. I had this message all the 3/4 times I have charged my car. Regarding the charging door.. no I haven’t touch the app, just open it up by itself, happened already 2/3 times.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Elio1983 said:


> It is this one, in Italian, which basically says: 36Kwh has been add to your last recharge. I had this message all the 3/4 times I have charged my car. Regarding the charging door.. no I haven’t touch the app, just open it up by itself, happened already 2/3 times.
> View attachment 44143


kWh is a measure of energy. It’s telling you how much energy you added to the battery pack during the last charging session.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

I have another EV car also, I understood that☺ But this means that I’m optimizing the normal efficiency of battery right?? Can I also ask you another things… I charge always the car at 80% but when I check through the app or in the car, the percentage is 77/78%, why this?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Elio1983 said:


> But this means that I’m optimizing the normal efficiency of battery right??


What do you mean by this?


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elio1983 said:


> Can I also ask you another things… I charge always the car at 80% but when I check through the app or in the car, the percentage is 77/78%, why this?


Could be due to the car using some energy after charging had completed. 

Here's a list of features that can cause battery drain when the car is not being driven:


garsh said:


> There's a whole list of things to prevent battery drain.
> 
> Turn off smart summon standby (picture)
> Turn off sentry mode
> ...


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Simply put, it looks like life is good.

The display shows that you added about half of the battery capacity during the last charge. Since the charge is limited to 80%, that suggest that you drove it to about 30% before charging. That's a pretty long commute. If you are waiting to it gets down to 30% to charge, don't worry so much.

What the optimal way to charge the battery? That's can results in hundreds of different answers, and even some experts in significant disagreement. In short, listen to Tesla, You can charge the battery to 100% if you need to, but don't do it every day. And that's about it.

My suggestion, use and charge the battery to fit your lifestyle. If you plug it in everyday, great. If you plug it in every few days, great. But doing things like running it down to exactly 30% and then charging, not great. That's not your lifestyle, that's what some "expert" has come up with. It's not needed, it's not going to result in much, if any difference in the life of the battery. Look for it in the Tesla manual and you won't find it. Tesla designed the battery system to optimize itself, no matter what an owner does to it.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Thanks for your tips. I must ask you a thing.. why I don’t see any image on display?? Let me explain better.. no radio logo appear, I try to open YouTube but appear all video’s window but I cannot click to open it cause it is only a window with no imagine.. why?? I also cannot open Spotify.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Elio1983 said:


> Thanks for your tips. I must ask you a thing.. why I don’t see any image on display?? Let me explain better.. no radio logo appear, I try to open YouTube but appear all video’s window but I cannot click to open it cause it is only a window with no imagine.. why?? I also cannot open Spotify.


I'd have to go check the YouTube window, but there really is no Spotify window per se. As well as I can remember, it is no where near as pretty as the app, but it is pretty much functional. You select it in the audio app.

If I remember correctly, there should get a better screen on YouTube, it's mainly a browser interface. 

But I've got to question the "Why don't I see any image on the display?" If the display completely white or black? What are you expecting to see. You say that you try to open YoutTube, which, to me, suggest that you can see images on your display. So you are confusing me.
Can you browse the web?


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

The web is working, slowly but working, but if I try to open YouTube for example, te only thing I see is a black and gray with all usual window from YouTube but no pre-image or description, and of course impossible to click any of it.


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Just to let you understand better, here is a the screen… now my question is: is this happen because I have mcu1 in my Tesla? Sorry for the “ignorance” but as I said I’m new with Tesla☺


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Elio1983 said:


> Just to let you understand better, here is a the screen… now my question is: is this happen because I have mcu1 in my Tesla? Sorry for the “ignorance” but as I said I’m new with Tesla☺


This is an older Model S with the original computer (MCU 1), correct?
It's just too underpowered. You'll probably want to get the infotainment upgrade.









Infotainment Upgrade | Tesla Support


Upgrade your Infotainment system to access new features, and for a more advanced and smoother user experience.




www.tesla.com


----------



## Elio1983 (7 mo ago)

Yes, it is a 2016 70D, still full warranty until 2024. I was thinking about upgrade, the price still let me think if it worth.please maybe you can help me in this.. where can I see if my car has an 8gb eMMC??


----------

